# insurance-how much do you pay??



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

hey, how much do you all pay for insurance? I have State Farm insurance and I USED to pay $80 a month. Well, I got in a $5000 wreck a year and a half ago, and it finally showed up on my insurance. now I pay $240 a month!! isn't that crazy?! can anyone recommend me some different insurance companies? i am turning 19 next week...by the way, my insurance told me that if I want to get my rate down to $100 a month, I have to have proof of a 3.0 in college, have proof of driver's ed, and an equivalent to a 1996 Geo Metro. - God no, not a metro!! i need help/info, please!!!!


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

My insurance company explained it like this to me:

they go by a points system (vehicle-wise) 

a honda civic or toyota corolla is about 13pts.

a mustang gt is about 21 pts.


My 200sx se is about 19 pts.
A sentra is about 14 pts.

I tried to convince them I just had a 2 door sentra, but she didn't believe me


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

1400 a year for two cars two drivers (C&c on mine only, liablility on the other)


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

i'm paying around $1680 a year... that's with everything i probably don't need.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

I'm w/State Farm aswell. Yes, it does bring down your rate if you go to school full time, a 3.0 GPA, and a good licence record helps(no tickets, no accidents). Before I was 21 I was paying about 210/month, now I'm paying them 110/month. It's goes even lower when you turn 24. You should as "geacco"(sp)?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

$3000 a year for full coverage on three cars, one wreck and one speeding ticket. It _sucks_.


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

SR22 <OUCH!>, 1 Drag Racing Charge <Dammit!> , 2 theft under $1000 <Pricks!> , and no other tickets, and I'll be paying less than $1500 for Full coverage on a 91 Civic Si, and Liability on my SE-R. Cool.


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

wow, some of you guys pay a lot! well, here's the thing though. if i switch insurance companies, will they get everything that is on my record?? because i have 2 speeding tickets, 1 racing ticket, that $5000 wreck, vandalism, and vandalism/theft, buuuut, only the wreck has shown up on my state farm insurance. The funny thing is, my brother has a 99 toyota camry and is only paying $90 a month. geico, is that a good place? maybe i'll call around because i do not want to give up my 200sx, or else i will have a shitty ass car or i'll be riding a scooter or bike everywhere.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Are you insured?? Yes.
By Survival?? No.
I cant take that ride.

I only pay $50 a month for my sentra and im only 17, turning 18 in one month, and i have one fail to make a complete stop ticket.


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

wow, 50 bucks a month is awesome dude! that's like pocket change! damn, which insurance do you use?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

surprisingly I switched to AAA and they're actually cheaper... it worked out really well because a month after I switched to them (last week) somebody hit my car and took off. This week, the car is already painted!


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

Whoever you try, they will run your drivers license.
Usually, ins cos don't share specific records with each other unless they are settling a claim.

In general, it is at fault claims and tickets that raise your rates.

Ive totalled a 6mo old car, had two windows (break ins) and a windshield replaced (from debris), and three paint repairs for scratches and dents done (parking lots). Had a new wheel, tire and strut assembly replaced along with minor body work and more paint from an unavoidable road hazard.(Damn SUVs)
No insurance penalties because it was not my fault each time.

For tickets, I've been told by my agent that one speeding ticket is a freeby. I currently have none but when I did have one, no rate increase.

Also, there are two versions of State Farm. regular and Mutual. The mutual is much cheaper. 

Get a copy of your drivng record from the DMV and shop around. Good luck!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i pay $790 every 6 months. someone stole my speakers and amp once, which they paid for and i have one ticket which i do not think effects my rate. the thing that's getting me is that i lost my good student discount bc i had surgery and took a semester break and i did not take driver's ed in high school bc at the time i was paying $150 or so every 6 months on a '85 s-10  good luck on finding a deal. btw i have state farm.


----------



## 200SEX (May 1, 2002)

yah, i think i'll do just that, get a record from dmv and shop around. the problem is, i just got ANOTHER ticket last night!! it was for an improper right turn, which i did very properly, the cop just didn't see! so now i'm going to have to plead non guilty, and i doubtfully will beat it because cops never lose...so now, i'll probably get my license revoked because i have had 4 tickets in the last 2.2 years. what's the law about getting your license revoked/suspended?


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

Sorry about the ticket.
If you hurry, you could probably get insurance before it goes on your record.
For beating the ticket, the best way is to try and change it to a time the officer can't show up. Even if you can't change the court date, the officer still might not show up.
If that is the case, it should be dismissed unless you plead guilty.
I don't know what the laws are in OR. YMMV Usually stuff comes off your license in 3 yrs. The improper turn may also not be a pt giving offense, or if it is, not as many pts as speeding. It is the total points on your record that count, you may still be below the suspension limit.
Call your DMV for a list of point values given for infractions, and total points for suspension.
Good luck


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

I am an attorney in missouri. We are on the points system,
and it is standard operating procedure around these parts to have an attorney get an amendment to some minor charge that is no points, or one that isn't reported to the dept. of rev. It does cost at the time, but saves you later. It is also possible in many jurisdictions to have tickets you already pled "set aside" and repled to such an amendment. Call a local attorney and find out what the procedure is in your jurisdiction.


Russellc


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

I am 16 and have been for 4 months i was paying $130 on ym 200sx SE, that was BEFORE i totalled my moms 2000 sentra. They are still "evaluating" so i wont know what its going to be for while.


----------



## NFPC (Jun 8, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> I am 16 and have been for 4 months i was paying $130 on ym 200sx SE, that was BEFORE i totalled my moms 2000 sentra. They are still "evaluating" so i wont know what its going to be for while.


I pay $80 a month for liability. I'm from North Dakota, and we use a 12 point system. I have 9 points on my licence. oops


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Around $2400 a year, but that's pretty much with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I got you all beat 24 bucks a month....thats right 24 and my parents dont pay any of it thats all i pay its in my dads name and im listed as occasional driver haha..i kinda want to get full coverage but im afraid that insurance company will wise up lol


----------



## richm2256 (Jun 13, 2005)

Ummmmm.... I seeing a bit of a pattern here, folks. Rates go up when you do things you're not supposed to be doing. I'm 49, and was young once too, but "you gotta pay the piper", as the saying goes.

I just bought a '95 200 SX SE for my daughter who's 18 and just did her first year at college. No accidents, no tickets, just basic coverage, second driver added to the car registered under my name (no record, 30 years driving!): $1692/yr Ouch!!! And that's with Progressive, probably the cheapest company around (even cheaper when you buy through AAA)

They didn't ask about her GPA,so I'm going to call them tomorrow and ask.


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

$1400 a year for just liability. Sucks to cause i just crashed and i gotta pay for it all by myt lonesome. I didn't report it to insurance for fear of my rates going up.


----------



## TooDLeZ (Apr 28, 2005)

I pay $000 a year for full coverage, man, are dealer plates awsome!!!! :givebeer:


----------



## SXY_SR20DET (Aug 21, 2003)

I pay $1600 CAD for 6 months, but that's because of an accident back in October 2002. I get to keep a 55% surcharge for 4 years before my insurance goes back to the beginner's rate...


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I had $270 per six months... whatever that is. That was for liability and whatever else state law requires on my 97 Sentra.

As soon as I bought the 2000 Sentra SE, rates went up to $710 per six months for colision and other stuff. I expected it to go up, but not that much. What sucks is I'm a part-time college student with a 3.8 GPA. Why doesn't that count for anything???

BTW, its State Farm Insurance. 

We need an insurance agent in here to give us new quotes of cheap insurance.


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

850$ a year for my 1992 sentra classic... go public insurance ( it sucks sometimes, but the rates are great )


----------



## b14_200sx (Feb 11, 2005)

I pay about $200/month with safe co. I had an accident that was my fault which my previous insurance company (Unitrin) paid out about 16 grand on (my car 5000 and the other people's truck was totaled). They cancelled my insurance so thats how i got stuck with safeco and their 2400/year liability. Doesnt matter too much because monday (6/20) i may be getting my liscence suspended for 6 months because of a bull **** illegal left turn our of a parking lot on a small college campus....I hate when cops are on power trips.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

b14_200sx said:


> I pay about $200/month with safe co. I had an accident that was my fault which my previous insurance company (Unitrin) paid out about 16 grand on (my car 5000 and the other people's truck was totaled). They cancelled my insurance so thats how i got stuck with safeco and their 2400/year liability. Doesnt matter too much because monday (6/20) i may be getting my liscence suspended for 6 months because of a bull **** illegal left turn our of a parking lot on a small college campus....I hate when cops are on power trips.



Sucks dude. My girlfriend is on Unitrin as well. IMO, they couldn't manage a hotdog stand. Took them almost 4 weeks to handle an accident with her '97 Civic. A week alone to tell us that they don't have claims adjusters, but just to have it towed to a body shop. In the end they totaled it three weeks later. More damage than the KBB value (only $4800?). They paid off the KBB value to the bank, but she still owes on the note. 

On top of that, we have to go to court on 06/22 for a "Following too close" charge, and a "No proof of insurance" charge. 

The proof of insurance will get dismissed because the insruance had just been renewed, but we hand't gotten the new insurance card yet, and the old one was left at home when we called the company the night before to check on coverage. 

The following too close is a bit harder. When we got in the accident, we were coming down a steep hill, and hit a car that was stopped at a traffic light at the bottom of the hill. We couldn't slow down fast enough, and the breaks locked up. Rear-ended a Mitsubishi Eclipse. Front of the honda crumpled in, no aribag deploy though. The Eclipse? Few scratches on the bumper, she hit a Ford Focus ahead of her, but other than that, nada on her car. So, I don't know how we could have followed too close when the car we hit was stopped. 

At least the lady we hit was cool about it all. Said she's been rear-ended several times before. Twice in that car before our accident. The cop on the scene was cool about it too. Got to chatting with him while we were waiting for the wrecker, and it turned out that we grew up in the same part of Long Island. Nice guy. Didn't even give me a hard time about my CCW Firearm permit. 

On the plus side, we checked the insurance listing today, and saw that the our '96 Sentra is cheaper to insure than the Civic. But, they gave us a "multiple car discount" because they hadn't taken the civic off the policy yet. So maybe it'll go up. Doesn't matter though. With the run-around they gave us, we'll change to Metlife because I get a discount from my company with them, or over to Allstate because my apartment is insured through them. 

She also had a speeding ticket about 3 years ago. So that'd be her freebe. 

*Zorak Out. *


----------



## gaijin_resa (Jun 18, 2005)

I pay $400 every six months in my sentra. No wrecks. No tickets. Good student. Multi-car (parentals), Multi-Line (parentals as well). State Farm. They have always been good to me. Even tried to loan me money to get a Tiburon, I am glad I avoided that...


----------



## richm2256 (Jun 13, 2005)

richm2256 said:


> Ummmmm.... I seeing a bit of a pattern here, folks. Rates go up when you do things you're not supposed to be doing. I'm 49, and was young once too, but "you gotta pay the piper", as the saying goes.
> 
> I just bought a '95 200 SX SE for my daughter who's 18 and just did her first year at college. No accidents, no tickets, just basic coverage, second driver added to the car registered under my name (no record, 30 years driving!): $1692/yr Ouch!!! And that's with Progressive, probably the cheapest company around (even cheaper when you buy through AAA)
> 
> They didn't ask about her GPA,so I'm going to call them tomorrow and ask.


I did call Progressive, and they don't give discounts based on college GPAs


----------



## richm2256 (Jun 13, 2005)

infazorak said:


> The following too close is a bit harder. When we got in the accident, we were coming down a steep hill, and hit a car that was stopped at a traffic light at the bottom of the hill. We couldn't slow down fast enough, and the breaks locked up. Rear-ended a Mitsubishi Eclipse. Front of the honda crumpled in, no aribag deploy though. The Eclipse? Few scratches on the bumper, she hit a Ford Focus ahead of her, but other than that, nada on her car. So, I don't know how we could have followed too close when the car we hit was stopped.
> *Zorak Out. *


Not trying to be a jerk, but whether you call it following too close, inattentive driving, or what ever, it's pretty clear it wasn't the fault of the woman who got hit while she was stoped. And the fact that she was pushed into the car in front of her would indicate a certain amount of speed on your GF's part.

There seems to be a certain trend here towards people getting speeding tickets or in accidents that are their fault, who then complain about high insurance rates........


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

Man, you got fucked. I use Farmers and I got the '97 200sx SE-R that i'm looking at appraised and it's not going to go up at all from my POS Tempo. i suggest switching insurance companies.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

richm2256 said:


> Not trying to be a jerk, but whether you call it following too close, inattentive driving, or what ever, it's pretty clear it wasn't the fault of the woman who got hit while she was stoped. And the fact that she was pushed into the car in front of her would indicate a certain amount of speed on your GF's part.
> 
> There seems to be a certain trend here towards people getting speeding tickets or in accidents that are their fault, who then complain about high insurance rates........


Eh, we're not really complaining about the rate. Since we got the Honda off the policy, the price went down a bit. Even with the accident. And I know, it's not the stopped person's fault. Myself? I blame gravity! 

But, as I told her, we would have been better off if we had just taken mass transit to the Atlanta Zoo and had a leasurly day and a whole car. Instead of being productive, running errands, and having a totaled car. 

One thing's for sure. We're a lot more careful when driving during rush hour, especially down hills. That and they sure do build those Mitsubishi Eclipse's tough!

*Zorak Out*


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Why the fuck is this thread so long? Shop around motherfucker.. you aren't in State Farms target market, therefore you're paying that high ass premium. They keep prices down by having good low risk drivers on their books, so they either charging your ass so much you are forced to move on or just completely drop you. Research teh companies you get quoted with before you buy, some have crappy motherfucking claims.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

i pay 80 BUCKS A month for liab only
i think its like 1100 a year. which is bs since i dont have any points or wrecks on my record.


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

80 a month for liability and comp on a 88 pathfinder,92 sentra,87 aerostar and my renters insurance thru usaa but im old and no tickets since 1987


----------



## e1miran (Feb 15, 2006)

I guess I'll bring this post back from the dead, just because my rates were recently lowered and I feel like telling someone.

We pay $774/yr for 2 cars/ 2 drivers:

2000 Mitsu Galant (liability, comp, & collision)
1996 200SX SE (liability, comp - no collision) - just bought this car 2 weeks ago...

It doesn't hurt that my wife and I have clean records and are both 33 yrs old.


----------



## 97SE-R (Feb 23, 2005)

*I think I have you all beat...*

I just recently moved to Ohio. I went to get plates and insurance last month and was completely floored when I was quoted 

I saw this commercial on tv for a company called General Insurance. 1-800-GENERAL, Now.

1997 200sx se-r, $244/year. Thats right, do the math. 20/month


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

peter96 said:


> Whoever you try, they will run your drivers license.
> Usually, ins cos don't share specific records with each other unless they are settling a claim.
> 
> In general, it is at fault claims and tickets that raise your rates.
> ...


The insurance companies have a database they share with all the claims including home owners called CLUE 
So they will know about your tickets from the DMV and Claims history from CLUE 
You are sometimes worse off when you try to change because they only pull the DMV records if there is a reason or a random check. 
Raise your deductable, reduce your coverage and get a lower group car....Thats all you can do. 
Forgot you can move to a cheaper area or cheaper state....not very helpful.


----------



## RadioInsomnia (Mar 27, 2004)

IanH said:


> The insurance companies have a database they share with all the claims including home owners called CLUE
> So they will know about your tickets from the DMV and Claims history from CLUE


Yep, very true. The CLUE guys act like a credit reporting agency, keeping your insurance claims history for 7 years. Sucks, but that's the way it is. State Farm pulled my CLUE report when I tried to get a quote from them in '02 (when I was 20), said "Oh, you have one accident, sorry" and refused to write me a policy.

Different companies may have varying policies about what they look at. I know that Progressive only looks at the last 35 months of your DMV record and CLUE history.

I currently pay $85/month for liability from Progressive. I saw a big drop when I turned 21 and two drops last year--one last spring when my first accident hit the 35-month mark, and another at my last renewal when Progressive lowered their rates 2-3% across the board. I turn 25 in November, and my record will be clean at that point, so I'll see another drop right about the time my Sentra will probably hit 200K miles and I'll be in the market for a new car. I may check State Farm's rates again then.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

RadioInsomnia said:


> Yep, very true. The CLUE guys act like a credit reporting agency, keeping your insurance claims history for 7 years. Sucks, but that's the way it is. State Farm pulled my CLUE report when I tried to get a quote from them in '02 (when I was 20), said "Oh, you have one accident, sorry" and refused to write me a policy.
> 
> Different companies may have varying policies about what they look at. I know that Progressive only looks at the last 35 months of your DMV record and CLUE history.
> 
> I currently pay $85/month for liability from Progressive. I saw a big drop when I turned 21 and two drops last year--one last spring when my first accident hit the 35-month mark, and another at my last renewal when Progressive lowered their rates 2-3% across the board. I turn 25 in November, and my record will be clean at that point, so I'll see another drop right about the time my Sentra will probably hit 200K miles and I'll be in the market for a new car. I may check State Farm's rates again then.


I have state farm and full coverage. 
I had two minor collisions that were my fault in a few months 2 years ago. 
They charge me $100 / 6 months accident adder. 
Get discounts for multiple vehicle, home owners, plus bonus for how long I have been with them etc 
so it would be about $600 / 6 months for the pathfinder and the Sentra without the accidents.
No tickets and we are over 25 !!!


----------



## Bunta (Feb 15, 2006)

I pay $20 a month for my 98 200sx :thumbup: :hal:


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Bunta said:


> I pay $20 a month for my 98 200sx :thumbup: :hal:


What coverage do you have ?
company etc. Wow thats good.....


----------



## Bunta (Feb 15, 2006)

IanH said:


> What coverage do you have ?
> company etc. Wow thats good.....



im with met life, i have a multi discount as i have my home on the same policy, then im married and 28 with a clean record, so it all helps out.


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

i pay $160/ month with country


----------



## JRinke (Jan 10, 2006)

$50 a month for only liabilty, I live in SC though, home of some the countrys highest insurance rates, and Im 18...no wrecks or tickets though


----------



## Orphan72 (Nov 30, 2005)

$36 a month full coverage for '99 Sentra GXE, '98 Grand Caravan, and '94 Mustang GT. That's for me and the wife. I have 2 speeding tickets in the last 4 years, so not sure how that works. We have Allstate, but we have our auto ins. tacked onto our house insurance, which raises our insurance to a total of $96 a month. Check into stuff like that folks. Gecko won't do it, this I know for sure. That's why I switched to Allstate.


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

I only pay 70 dollars for insurance on my 2000 xe. Being on my parents insurance helps alot


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

I pay $363 every six months for full coverage on my 02 SER, and my girl pays $240 every six months for full coverage on her 98 GXE


----------



## BlackMagic (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi everyone. It seems like all of you are paying way too much for Auto Insurance. I live in Southern California, am 19, a Female, no Ticket or Accidents, 20 years old, been licensed for almost a year and a half and I own a 1996 Nissan Sentra GXE. I pay 257 dollars total for 6 months! It is like 40 something a month and I go through AIS. Honestly, they are great to me and my family and I would refer them to anyone! AIS is just a broker but my actual company is Mercury. My boyfriend owns a 2004 Mustang GT and he is 22 years old no tickets or accidents and he pays about 300 a month for Insurance and that is including his Military Discount! Are all of you driving Sentras?


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

BlackMagic said:


> I live in Southern California, am 19, a Female, no Ticket or Accidents, 20 years old,


Ummmm....you're 19 AND 20?  

Anyway, what you pay depends on where you live. I'm paying around $117/mo for full coverage on my '98 SE-R. I'm in TX, which is NOT a no-fault state. No-fault states will have lower rates b/c you can only get enough money to fix whatever was broken, IIRC. But hey, I'm no insurance expert either. Just my .02


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

no shit, 19 and 20, either way women have cheaper insurance then men. thats a fact


----------



## billjitsu (Feb 8, 2006)

*99 sentra < $50/month*

I have Geico and pay $44/month for minimum coverage. I don't drive frequently, and don't go on long trips, so I have the minimum required by California DMV. (Liability only)

Obviously, this can go up or down depending on where you live, driving record, etc.


----------



## BlackMagic (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh shoot lol...I recently had a birthday and was half asleep when I posted that LOL. I am 20 years old and a female. Sorry about my comment I am really not a ditz, LOL. The other night I caught someone trying to break into my car so I jumped in my car and followed them (this was at 3 in the morning!) So anyway I was on the phone with the Police and it ended up being the truck the wannbe thieves were in was stolen! I feel good that atleast one person was able to get their stolen car back! The funny thing is the cops actually ended up calling me on the telephone and said thank you and that I did a good job!


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Awesome! It's good to hear another idiot is off the street, if only temporarily. And I was just kidding about the remark earlier. It was just worth a laugh.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im 24 and i pay 107/month for full coverage


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

$291 a month with Progressive. Got rejected from State Farm because no driving history. Everything else is just as expensive. Min insurance for Maryland.

I got a speeding ticket a couple weeks ago and Im about to move to CA in about 5 days.. Im scared of what it will be after all that goes into it...


----------



## h8stoplights (Sep 12, 2005)

im 19 and i pay 375 bucks every 6 months with no acc or tickets and i think that its a rip


----------



## pav_kov (Oct 22, 2003)

$1006 per year, with $500 deductibles. 
2.5 years ago (50/50% responsibility accident). (my car damage $700).
1 year ago – not my fault accident (my car damage $2500).
Liberty mutual. Indiana
Sentra 98


----------



## psalm143 (Aug 21, 2005)

I am paying $586 every 6 months for minimum coverage with Progressive.
Thats for a 1992 2 door sentra in CA. No tickets/violations of any kind, and I have had my license for 2 years (Im 21). Hopefully my rate will go down after 3 years...


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

I pay $65 a month for basic liability with 1 ticket on record and I live in Los Angeles area. Insurance is pricier here due to the high traffics. My insurance agent told me that the 200sx is classified in the same class as a Integra which is "high performance". 4 drs Sentra is cheaper unless you have the 05 SE-R.


----------



## ResidentG33k (Oct 22, 2007)

$616 per 6 months with Esurance... Full Coverage and Uninsured Motorist Coverage... Any other car will be through the roof. For a subaru WRX it will be $1200 per 6 months with Full Coverage... OUCH!


----------

